# fooling comes to crying: air compressor injuries in Japan



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

seems to be all the rage. guess we've all done really stupid dangerous stuff when we were young that seemed funny till someone got hurt. 

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2018/07/20/man-arrested-for-allegedly-killing-co-worker-by-forcing-compressed-air-up-his-buttocks.html


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

We always used compressed air to blow off in the plants. Dust mainly and fibers.

Then they made rules to stop it.
We still did it though. But it only takes a little air going up your ass to kill you.
I still do it here at home after working around the yard.
But I'm holding the air nozzle!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow, i guess dying from a blow job is pretty nuts!

Who'd a thunk it!




I've always dusted my clothes off with an air nozzle.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

thats the bad thing, its usually someone elses stupidity in cases like this that gets you hurt.
and more often because some ignore the safety rules and play graba$$ thinking its funny.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

gnuuser said:


> thats the bad thing, its usually someone elses stupidity in cases like this that gets you hurt.
> and more often because some ignore the safety rules and play graba$$ thinking its funny.


I recall years ago when my cousin was in West Point and some seniors killed an underclassman by spraying him in the rear end with a fire hose as he was crawling on the ground.

Ruined their careers and lives!


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

We used to shoot nails at each other from across the shop. Amazing noone got seriously hurt.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

trentonmakes said:


> We used to shoot nails at each other from across the shop. Amazing noone got seriously hurt.



Ever make an electricians blow dart? I got very accurate with one.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

John Valdes said:


> We always used compressed air to blow off in the plants. Dust mainly and fibers.
> 
> Then they made rules to stop it.
> We still did it though. But it only takes a little air going up your ass to kill you.
> ...


So John , why do you blow compressed air up your ass after working around the yard ?? 


:biggrin:


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

John Valdes said:


> Ever make an electricians blow dart? I got very accurate with one.


A Green B-cap with a 5d box nail through the hole fits perfectly into 1/2 EMT perfectly. 
It can be very accurate with a little practice.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Signal1 said:


> A Green B-cap with a 5d box nail through the hole fits perfectly into 1/2 EMT perfectly.
> It can be very accurate with a little practice.


Yellow marrette, a nail, and a short piece of pipe. The squirrel ran around with the yellow dart in it's side for about a day before it died. I was a a kid then, I feel pretty bad about it now.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Signal1 said:


> A Green B-cap with a 5d box nail through the hole fits perfectly into 1/2 EMT perfectly.
> It can be very accurate with a little practice.





AK_sparky said:


> Yellow marrette, a nail, and a short piece of pipe. The squirrel ran around with the yellow dart in it's side for about a day before it died. I was a a kid then, I feel pretty bad about it now.



4' of 1/2 inch EMT. Length helps with accuracy.
Do they still use those cone shaped water cups on the job site these days?
We cut the tip off so it just barely fit the pipe.
Then we took a drywall nail, put a little dot silicone under the head and pushed it through the point of the cone.
We would make bunches of them at a time, stand them up and let the silicone cure.
I found some in the bottom of my old tool chest not long ago.



Then during breaks we would shoot at targets.
If you take a little time to make the darts, you can get more than one shot out of them.
And never shoot at anyone.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you can get killer blowguns from places like Basspro these days. check out Billy Bob and Cooter. Beats the crap outta putting a piece of emt in your mouth.







I bet this guy can hit moving targets:






apparently, somebody in California has been practicing, but doesn't have poison


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

emtnut said:


> So John , why do you blow compressed air up your ass after working around the yard ??
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


I know I'll never think of John quite the same again. :vs_laugh:


----------

